# For Sale FIREBOARD EXTREME w/ accessories



## Oberski12 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello All 

Im wanting to sell my FireBoard Extreme and all the accessories i have with it. I bought it for $330 with everything plus $40 express shipping so total of $370. Looking to sell it for $275. Or OBO. Plus shipping or if local to Cali area free ground shipping.  Attached photo is of the shopping cart of what i have. 

Ive use it twice it works amazing nothing wrong with it at all. Just way to much for my needs. Plus moving soon and not able to have a smoke in my new apartment so my lost your gaining an amazing deal. Please message me with any questions 

Comes with 
FireBoard Unit
2 ambient probes
6  temp probes
4 probe organizate case
1 magnetic protective case with strap
Fireboad manuels and box

Payment via Venmo or cash for for pick only! 

THANK YOU EVERYONE HAVE SUNDAY ALL!


----------



## Oberski12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Bump Price Drop $250.00 OBO


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 6, 2018)

Still available?


----------



## Oberski12 (Oct 6, 2018)

jcam222 yes i still have evenything


----------



## Oberski12 (Oct 10, 2018)

SOLD! JCAM222 hope you enjoy this awesome unit!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looking forward to getting this and pairing it up with my new (to me) large 270 smoker!!


----------

